# Jack Dempsey Hybrid? Texas Cichlid? Juvenile



## ranvan (Jul 14, 2007)

I got this cichlid a couple of weeks ago. I first thought it would be a Jack Dempsey...and it may be, but the coloring is different than the other four JD juveniles I have with this one.

Does anyone have a clue what this may be?

On the gills below the eyes it is a turquoise green. The body does not have many speckles yet. The dorsal fin has red and blue plus speckles. The fish is about two inches in length.

It is young yet, so I am sure it will get more color.

I like it, but would like to know what it is. 









http://s452.photobucket.com/albums/qq24 ... 1photo.jpg


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

With the head shape and tail spot, it appears to either be a really colorful mayan race, or a mayan hybrid ... jack/mayan is my first guess when looking at it, but then I've only seen one morph of mayans as juvies. The headshape seems off for a juvie jd.


----------



## soupy1977 (May 25, 2007)

Green Terror/Jack Dempsey cross?


----------



## ranvan (Jul 14, 2007)

soupy1977 said:


> Green Terror/Jack Dempsey cross?


That is what the LFS owner, where I got "her", thinks it is.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

soupy1977 said:


> Green Terror/Jack Dempsey cross?


That was my first thought, as well.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like a female JD to me. They will show coloring like this. They will have less spotting in the body but be almost solid blue on the gill plate. The color on JD's can vary a ton and they can change their coloring a great deal with mood. Need to grow it out to be conclusive though...


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

I would definately say that it has some green terror in it from those pics, but like auratum said, the colors and mood can change so frequently then when you take another round of pics it may look like a different fish than what you have shown.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i do agree with auratum, looks like a female dempsey to me, just one with exceptional coloration on the gill plate.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

The thing that has me wondering is what looks like a black spot on the dorsal fin. JD's don't normally have this - at least none I have ever seen. It could be just a shadow? Is there a spot on the dorsal fin?


----------

